# من داخل مصنع للطائرات .... صور ستعجبك



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*صور من داخل مصنع لتصنيع الطائرات 




*

*






























*​


----------



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)




----------



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

*الطائره بعد التصنيع ذاهبة الي سوق الطائرات*














​


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (22 أبريل 2008)

مش لاقى كلام اقوله 
ايه الجمال ده


----------



## م المصري (23 أبريل 2008)

اسلام السيد شلبى قال:


> مش لاقى كلام اقوله
> ايه الجمال ده


الجمال هو تشريفك للموضوع يا اسلام


----------



## عباس مروان (23 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله
لا أجد كلنات مناسبة للتعبير عن إعجابي 
فقط أقول حفظك الله لنا
وجزاك الف خير


----------



## اسلام السيد شلبى (23 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك 
لكن صدقنى انا اول مرة اشوف صورة لمصنع طيارت وانا فعلا مهتم بالمجال واتمنى ان ربنا يوفق العرب ويكون عندنا صناعة بالجوده دى وفى المجالات دى 
ده بغض النظر عن الاعتبارات السياسية والاقتصادية 
احنا نمتلك خبرات جبارة وعقول فذه لكن استغلالها لو تم صح بيبقى لصالح الغرب مش لصالحنا احنا 
وفى نظرى هيه دى المأساة الحقيقية
شكرا


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ماشاء الله عليكم يا حضرت المهندس المصري وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناك


----------



## ك اسامة (14 أغسطس 2008)

دا مصنع بونج ونظام تجميع الطائرات فية بيختلف عن ايربس تماما وشكرا على الصور


----------



## tariqsamer (14 أغسطس 2008)

صور اكثرمن رائعة مشكوووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TURBOFAN (15 أغسطس 2008)

كان نفسي اكون معاهم بس ياخساره اشتغلت في حاجه تانيه خالص


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (19 أغسطس 2008)

شيىء جميل واعلى من الخيال والصور أكثر من رائع


----------



## الطيار الاول (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معتز التجاني (22 أغسطس 2008)

مع انو ما شفتها برضو مشكور لاجتهادك


----------



## طائرالحجاز (26 أغسطس 2008)

:28::28:أين الصور؟؟ لم أجد شيئا لا في الصفحة الأولى ولا الثانية ياجماعة الخير!!!!!!!!!!!!:28::28:


----------



## محمد ادم سالم (28 أغسطس 2008)

وفقكم الله


----------



## المهندسة أم دانيال (28 أغسطس 2008)

ما يطلعون الصور اخوي ..

كان ودي اشوف الصور ..

عالعموم تسلم .. :84:​


----------



## محمد غياث ابو انس (30 أغسطس 2008)

بدنا مصنع طيارا ت بوينغ


----------



## م ابو عمر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جداااااااااا


----------



## newart (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
جدا​


----------



## ابن العميد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

م المصري ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير تلك الصور مقطعه من فيديو رائع جدا يوضح صناعة الطائره كامله متكامله فى 6 دق حتى جرها الى الممر


----------



## انتصار حامد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وفقك الله


----------



## zibara (6 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووعة


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور الرائعة


----------



## E/ABO SALAH (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور و نرجو لو فى معلومات زياده نقدر نفهم بيها شويه عن عالكم الطيران


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور علي الصور دي
ان شاء الله نراها قريبا في بلادنا الاسلامية


----------



## hrh1 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_بصراحه شيء روعه .واريد ان اعرف شيء هل سبق وصنعت نموذج طائره صغير فانا اريد بعض المعلومات عن صناعت نموذج طائره صغير_


----------



## hrh1 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*abo_ali6674************

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية على الصور


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

واااو نايس


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## fullbank (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Alrandy (16 يناير 2009)

يا سلام عليك دائما مميز واحب اذكر الخوة ان هذا المصنع وغيره قام علي العقول المهاجرة العربية والمسلمة ولكن الاعلام والحسد لا يتركان لصاحب موهبة سبيل .من منكم سمع عن المصرى الباز او السودانى عبد الحمن عبيد افذاذ وكالة ناسا الفضائية.


----------



## alba7eth2009 (25 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا مان


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 يناير 2009)

رووووووووووووووووعة
جميلة بجد


----------



## فتى الاجواء (27 يناير 2009)

صور رائعه مشكور اخي المصري 

اطيب تحيه


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## اياد الكوز (29 يناير 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمار الحجي (3 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافة شو ماكانت مقبولي منك


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## المتيم الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عماد المشهداني (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اين الصور اخي العزيز*
* هل كانت موجودة وحذفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* نرجو اعادة تحميلها مع الشكر الجزيل وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مصطفى الجبلاو (5 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على هذا الجهد


----------



## بن عاطف (11 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز م المصري لا تظهر عندي الصور بل يطاع مكانها xداخل مربع ولا تفتح


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,v


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااا لك


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## waffenss (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## الطاهر بن محمود (5 أبريل 2010)

*الرد علي موضوع صور من داخل مصنع للطائرات*

احسنت اخي علي موضوع مصنع الطائرات فانني من اشد المولعين بالطيران


----------



## galal980 (30 مايو 2010)

الظاهر وصلت متأخرا الصور غير ظاهرة
الرجاء من الأخ الكريم إعادة الرفع
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد المشهداني (30 مايو 2010)

*الصور غير موجودة ... الرجاء اعادة التحميل *
*وشكرا لكم *​


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

الرجاء إعادة التحميل


----------



## sim954 (2 يونيو 2010)

nice pictures if i can see them


----------



## فهد 31 (15 يونيو 2010)

*من داخل مصنع للطائرات*

مشكور


----------



## تميم الشبل (16 يونيو 2010)

استاذي الكريم ما اشوف صور
كلها عليها علامه
وعيت تفك عن طريق اظهار الصور لو تكرمت ارسلياه باي وسييييله ماتدري وش كثر يهمني ذا الموظوع
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما هذه الصور تزرع الهمه وتحرك الفكر لدى الشباب العربي .. ولا تستبعدوا ربما تسمعو في يوم من الايام ان احد الشباب العرب صنع طائرة


----------



## mandriva (30 سبتمبر 2010)

صور ولا اروع 
يا ليتنا نتعاون ونصنع طائرة عربية الاصل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طالب خبرات (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you it is very nice photos


----------



## مهندس موهوب (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا 
انا شايف مثل هاذا المصنع بتلفزيون كان المصنع تبع اربص


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------

